# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης MPEG4] αποκωδικοποιητης master-scart HDVB-T944/MPEG4

## dimitrisg.7

IMG_20170214_193750.jpgIMG_20170214_193952.jpg 

Καλησπερα!Μια μικρη βοηθια.Εχω τραβηξει το scart και ξεκολλησαν ολα τα καλωδια.Αν μπορει καποιος να μου πει,που παει ποιο.Ανεβαζω και φοτο.Ευχαριστο πολυ.

----------


## gep58

Η πιο άμεση και σίγουρη βοήθεια που μπορεί να σου δώσει κάποιος είναι να σου πει αγόρασε ένα καινούργιο καλώδιο

----------


## andyferraristi

http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/...v=mpbl-1&px=-1

----------


## dimitrisg.7

Μαλλον δεν εξηγησα καλα. Το scart ειναι το βυσμα του αποκωδικοποιητη και οχι απλο καλωδιο δηλαδη ο αποκωδικοποιητης εχει δικο του scart.

----------


## klik

Είναι σαν τις βομπες, να κόψω το μπλέ ή το κόκκινο;
Δεν υπάρχει τυποποιημένος κώδικας χρωμάτων. Πρέπει να δεις το τσιπάκι που οδηγεί το scart και από το datasheet του να ακολουθήσεις τα καλώδια και να τα ταιριάξεις με το pinout του scart

----------


## GeorgeZ

Αν ανοίξεις το καπάκι του δέκτη πιθανόν να δεις σύμβολα στους 2 συνδετήρες που πάνε στο scart.  Κάτι άλλα που έχω ανοίξει γράφουν πάνω στην πλακέτα - και μετά είναι εύκολο.
Αλλιώς με πολύμετρο να βρεις τις γειώσεις και δοκιμή τα άλλα.

----------

